# I can't even get a part-time job...



## Kami E (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm a "recent" college grad (I graduated from a really good school), and I've been out of school for 7 months. I've been applying to jobs / dealing with depression and mental illness. I'm applying to jobs in my field and while I've been interviewing I still haven't had much luck. 

I was hoping to get a part time job while I was home, so that I could at least earn some money and save up, and plus I think it looks better to employers to be currently working in a part time job while applying to jobs in my field. I have had absolutely no luck. At first, I couldn't drive. I live in a very small town, and you have to drive to get to town from where I live. I used to try walking, but it would take 3 hours to walk to town from my house :/ ...But I finally got my license in August. I've only just become really comfortable driver in the last two months (I'm proud of myself! I thought I would never be able to drive) and I've applied absolutely everywhere! I worked as a waitress for a week, but they had me under "training" the whole time and wouldn't pay me even though it was apparent I could do the work (I had experience!)! Also, the bleach they used everywhere made me sick, so I quit... I'm regretting that now, because that was literally my only lead and at least they let me keep tips (although I had to pay the busboy 20%). I've applied to jobs outside my town as well, but if I go too far, the wages will just be paying my gas mileage. :/ I've been turned down from receptionist and cafe jobs.

I feel so discouraged, and depressed. I know I am not entitled to any job, but I figured that I would AT LEAST be able to find a part time job as a college graduate (of a semi Ivy league school). I feel like a failure. On the days I'm not actively searching and writing cover letters, I lay in bed and watch TV or just sleep and secretly hope I would just die because at least I wouldn't be a burden on my parents.

I feel like if I continue searching for full time work, I could probably get a real job... eventually. But what do I do in the mean time. I hate living off my parents like some parasite. I want to be able to buy my own things and help my parents pay the bills. I know and I totally understand that get a full time job will take LOTS of time in this economy. But a part time job? Is it selfish of me that I expect to at least be employed part time in this economy? Is that entitlement? What am I doing wrong? I don't know anymore... I'm tired of being depressed, but the situation seems hopeless, like there isn't anything I can physically do...


----------



## shypoet90 (Oct 14, 2013)

Please be strong and keep applying to jobs. I was out of work for nearly two full years out of college from a mid-tier school, and during that span was rejected from McDonald's and other positions I had the capability of doing. I was finally able to find part time work last summer, and while I do not feel comfortable in the work I am doing, it has helped to open the door to interviews with bigger, more reputable companies. 

Having mental illness has really made things worse while working. I feel detached from and humiliated by coworkers, and the pay is not enough to meet my family's needs. Still, I restored confidence in myself because of my not quitting after being rejected so many times.

Please just keep trying, and have faith in your abilities. If you come across as really confident in your ability to do the job, HRs will definitely give your resume a serious look.:yes


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

A lot of people have to do unpaid internships now. Maybe look for that. Volunteer work will look good on a resume too. I think most people get first jobs through family and friends, but when you have SA that is often not there. I was in your spot when I graduated college. I went years without a job. But that was before they had sites like crareerexcuse. I would try that and make it look like you already had a job - it's much easier to get a job when you have a job. Lots of places won't even interview unemployed people.


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Sounds like almost the same rut I will be in (and almost the same thoughts). I made it to an interview with an internship with a small business, but I blew it. That was my way to get experience leading to a full time job. The worst thing you can do is sit at home feeling sorry for yourself-- I've had quite a few of those days. All the blaming of politicians, executives, and the unfairness in today's college grads is counter-productive.

You just can't do that. Find something that will give you that spark. Location of course has a lot to do with your ability to get a job. 

Also, maybe it's the listing of that college degree that might be keeping you out of jobs. I've heard that situation with MBA's doing that with entry-level finance positions.

You are already an excellent person by graduating from a top school and dealt with some adversity along the way. There's no doubt you can do those jobs, it's just a matter of who will give you that chance. Keep believing that you will eventually get to that full time job in your field. When you get down, just repeat to yourself that you will overcome this.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Congratulations for getting your drivers license! That's something to be proud of.

Also I think you were right to quit that waitressing job. You were being exploited plain and simple. You have to draw the line somewhere, and I'd say not getting paid + being put in physical danger is a reasonable place to draw the line.

I don't have any advice except maybe try Scarpia's volunteerism suggestion.

Sounds like a pretty ****house economy over there at the moment.


----------



## Nads (Jan 2, 2013)

You should have done internships and networking during school. It's going to be tougher post graduation if you haven't done any of those things. Hopefully you have some friends who have landed jobs that can help you get a job.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

what is your field?


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx (Sep 8, 2013)

same here been applying everywhere and no such luck


----------



## kiwikiwi (Jul 27, 2009)

in miami there are like 4000 people applying for the same job according to statistics, it's not reall your fault.


----------



## Zig Zag (Jan 7, 2014)

People talk like getting a part-timer is so easy, but it's not. It's hard to get even seen for an interviewer now a days not much less get hired.

Just keep applying though until they eventually start calling back.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm just starting the job search and am already depressed about it. I'm betting on being unemployed for a long time and thus not being able to get into grad school. Can't wait!!!! :rain


----------

